# EQ Cheat Sheet



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I found this post over at the Home Theater Shack Forums to be very helpful in understanding what we hear and tips to eq trouble spots. I've reposted the content below in case that link ever disappears, but I'm not claiming any content to be mine.



> Here is a cheat sheet of basic settings I found on the web, handy for beginners but can be handy for the pro's too.
> 
> These are not golden rules but they can help you to get things right. However all recordings will need their own tweaks to get the desired sound.
> 
> ...


EQ cheat sheet. - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that's a guide for mixing music and not tweaking a sound system's EQ? Not that it isn't informative, but we can't solo a track in a recording to bring it up in the mix.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, there's some mixing stuff in there, but overall it's still mosty applicable.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, this is a good guide for mixing. It's also helpful for understanding what you hear when you listen, but tuning your car this way will, for example, add snap to the snare drum, but will alter the sound of other sounds in the same spectrum. Tune for the environment, not for the music.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Great post!


----------



## eric3514 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great EQ Sheet!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice Info


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Tune for the environment, not for the music.


But you hear the environment in the music and as long as you know what the music should sound like and you are intuitive with the eq, it's ok to tune for the music.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's the same thing Andy said...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

subd


----------



## bassfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

Good stuff

Personally I think that working in octaves works well for basic listening for holes/gaps and how cutting affects the fundamentals and harmonics of commonly used instruments helps you determine how realism and the tonality of the system

30 60 120 240 480 960 etc.. i almost always cut from 1k to 6k the most and try to leave 5k up alone unless i have some refraction/reflection problems. it usually gives you that nice smiley face FR. i love the air 15k up and i love that 30 to 250hz region as well. i find it sounds "full" warm and airy. god know I HATE a blaring midrange between 1-6 k


----------

